# Have anyone use Cloramax or water condition for your drinking water ?



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Is this better or worth ? since we take chemical to clean chemical.

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would not even fathom adding water conditioner to potable water.

Why would you even consider this?

It would be cheaper just to buy a carbon filter to remove the chlorine taste if it bothers you.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

LOL, we have Brita water filter but sometime it took too long to fill up so I was think of using it, lucky I haven't try it.



Darkblade48 said:


> I would not even fathom adding water conditioner to potable water.
> 
> Why would you even consider this?
> 
> It would be cheaper just to buy a carbon filter to remove the chlorine taste if it bothers you.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Just be happy you live in a place were clean drinking water comes from every faucet.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want better tasting drinking water, install a cannister water filter using a carbon filter. The cannisters are cheap enough and the cartridges are around $8 and will filter a couple of thousand gallons. There are kits that include a separate tap to mount next to your kitchen faucet.


----------

